# 1000W Vertical?



## Dirf (Jan 25, 2014)

Well I just stuck my socket in there. Looking good? Honestly havent even researched this technique. I am just replacing an aircooled hood setup so I can keep my heat up. I am also gonna add another 1000 in there. No idea if this is right lol. Its a booster fan underneath. View attachment 2973853


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 25, 2014)

Yup that's how you do it. Only during flowering, I remove my fan blowing up and use outside cool air to bring in to cool it, in return I lower my hps bulb down to the middle of the plant. Right now, since I waited so long to switch lights I got it lower so it reduces stretch.. They are about 4 feet long now. But once hey start getting buds, I'll raise it up and make sure the whole inside of the plants are exposed to light.


----------



## Dirf (Jan 25, 2014)

Cool thanks for the input. I am going to put them just over the tops of them once I have two. Or maybe I will have them the way it is right now and just add the second in the middle. I was just concerned with the extra direct heat. Not to sure yet.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2014)

Yup, looks right to me haha. The plants could utilize more light if they were a bit bigger, but you're going about it the right way.


----------



## tystikk (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm too new here to make suggestions, I'm liking what I'm seeing for access and simplicity, for sure!


----------



## Dirf (Jan 28, 2014)

That lasted for about 2 days. Lol now I have 2000 in there. Thanks again everyone! Feel free to follow my journal! Seems like no one reads it!

View attachment 2977795


----------



## tystikk (Feb 1, 2014)

Dirf said:


> That lasted for about 2 days. Lol now I have 2000 in there. Thanks again everyone! Feel free to follow my journal! Seems like no one reads it!
> 
> View attachment 2977795


I just read it, lol. You still running this as a vert or is it horizontal now that you have two bulbs?


----------



## TheSnake (Feb 1, 2014)

Yep about what i want to do, but ill be keeping my stuff in cool tubes, and ducting out. Also would like to add another 1k on top as well. Just need a bit bigger of a room.


----------



## Bubba Nub (Feb 7, 2014)

I run 4 1k hps in a vert setup w/o cooltubes.I keep a fan in the center of the interior to push the warm air up and over my top shelves to keep things comfy. If you look at adding some shelving and start stacking plants, you can take it to the next level...


----------



## tystikk (Feb 10, 2014)

Have a look at how I use my 1000W bulbs in vert;

https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/787572-ttystikks-vertical-goodness.html


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 21, 2014)

i hope u lower that bulb wen not taking pictures lol.. u can get alot more out of your bulb..


----------



## MoonFuckingMan (Mar 23, 2014)

Right now I'm running a dual ballast above my plants in a 4x6 closet would it be worth exploring vertical grow?


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Mar 24, 2014)

Extra heat from a vert? IME, vert is easier to cool as there's no giant radiator sitting above the bulb. Heat rises freely in a vert set-up to the extraction point, helped along with a gentle flow upwards from below. My temps always run warmer when I throw in a reflector.


----------



## rcfunker (Mar 27, 2014)

Plants should be on the walls around the lamp man. I see them down on the floor.


----------

